# Seeking extreme halloween lovers!!!



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

i'm with a tv show & we are doing an episode all about halloween! if you are obsessed with all things halloween, i want to hear your story! contact me asap!!!! booooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

What do you want to know? Were all 'extreme' here or at least most of us are!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

We are all extreme in someway,shape or form. So the question would be what do you want to know? Like Spookzilla said.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you going to film anyones haunt? Are you limited to your area?


----------



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

just looking for fun & entertaining halloween stories for the show! if you would be interested, email me at [email protected]


----------



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

depending on where you live, we might send a crew out to film your haunt. i would just need a summary of your story - why you love halloween so much? has it been an issue with anyone in your life?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

An "issue" you say, h*ll yes its been an issue, just ask my wife she thinks I'm crazy! LOL!


----------



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

well, spookzilla, i'd love to hear more...can i contact you? can you send me some photos? my email is [email protected]


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Spookzilla said:


> An "issue" you say, h*ll yes its been an issue, just ask my wife she thinks I'm crazy! LOL!


And she's right. 

But then...we all are


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Well i am compared to my fellow danes, but compared to the lovely people on here im a totale newbie. Anyway I think its a very long trip to fly to Denmark to film my sad excuse for a halloween party hahahaha..

But question is: are you gonna leave us the link to the story once its finished so we can be proude of our halloween-forum friend?  pretty please??


----------



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

denmark is probably too far! sorry...continental U.S.!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh darnit hehe..


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Spookzilla said:


> An "issue" you say, h*ll yes its been an issue, just ask my wife she thinks I'm crazy! LOL!


I will have to agree with you there. My wife thinks I'm Crazy and cannot understand my/our fascination with Halloween. But she put's her suggestions into the mix.


----------



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

i am looking for people who are obsessed with halloween and maybe a loved one doesn't share your excitement for the holiday...anyone??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pretty much obsessed, but the hubby.....not so much.


----------



## tvshow33 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there! I'd love to talk to you about it...send me your story to [email protected]


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Well--I was married on Halloween 25 years ago--so I guess that is a bit of an obsession. I have always loved Halloween, decorating, dressing up, etc. My husband was kind of neutral about Halloween, but I believe I have converted him, along with many others Halloween addicts. Halloween is never far from my mind and I am on high alert all year long for anything that could be used in Halloween costuming, decorating, or as a party game or prize. I think that may be true for a majority of the people on this forum!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

For all Halloween forum members--this is what I got when I looked for lctv... http://www.lctv.com/


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Glad I wasn't the only one who did the research and looked it up. 

So Michelle, tell us more about the show! And how you see our lives being part of it.


----------

